# WLAN 5GHZ oder 2,4GHZ  ?



## Computerjul (25. Dezember 2017)

Moin,

wir haben nun ca 1 Woche unsere neue FritzBox 7590 und ich selber  nutze überwiegend das W-Lan. Trotz dessen dass der Router quasi am anderen Ende unserer Wohnung platziert ist und  das Zimmer mit Computer recht am Eingang hab ich trotzdem super WLAN im 5Ghz Band durch einen ASUS WLan Stick und bekomme laut Speedtest die ganzen 50.000Mbits. Aber irgendwie nicht immer. Manchmal plötzlich auch nur 3000Mbits. Sehr komisch. Im 2,4Ghz Band hingegen kommen laut Speedtest auch nur keine 50Mbits an sondern viel weniger. Obwohl ich vorher im mit dem alten Router mit dem alten Band auch meine 50Mbits empfangen hatte. 7390 glaube ich. 

Ich habe die Netzwerke beider Bänder leicht umbenannt mit "5G" und "2,4G" damit ich selber auswählen kann welches Band ich nutzen möchte. Allerdings habe ich Autokanal angelassen und die Wlan-Koexistenz (2,4Ghz Band) abgeschaltet. Das Problem welches ich jetzt habe ist wenn ein Freund von mir direkt neben mir auch mit WLAN 5GHz arbeitet im gleichen Zimmer bricht bei mir hier die Verbindung stark ein. Muss ich meinen Kollegen auf 2,4Ghz Band verbannen damit noch genug Bandbreite bei mir ankommt ? Normalerweise müsste doch die Bandbreite unter den Personen gleichmäßig aufgeteilt werden vorallem im 5GHz Band oder irre ich ? Die abgeschaltete WLAN Koexistenz die ja genau das machen soll galt ja nur für das 2,4er Band korrekt ? 

Grüße
Computerjul


----------



## drstoecker (25. Dezember 2017)

also ich habe erst kürzlich irgendwo gelesen das man beide netzwerke auf den selben namen setzen sollte, damit das empfangsgerät zw. den beiden auswählen kann welche verbindung besser ist. generell nutze ich das 5ghz netz bei meiner 7490.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

Vorsicht, das funktioniert nur, wenn der Router eine entsprechende Funktion hat und aktiv ist (SmartConnect oder ähnlich je nach Hersteller). Kann der Router das nicht oder ist die Funktion deaktiv funktioniert wenn mehrere Netze die gleiche SSID haben gar nichts mehr!

Was die "Aufteilung" angeht: Ja, die kann gleichmäßig verteilt werden (oder per QoS gesteuert werden wie mans haben will), aber nur dann wenn der Router auch die MU-MIMO-Technologie kann. Kann er das nicht kann immer nur EIN Client gleichzeitig in einem Band angesprochen werden (bzw. es wird in Sekundenbruchteilen zwischen Clients gewechselt), nicht mehrere gleichzeitig.

Eigentlich sollten alle modernen WLAN-Router das alles beherrschen, mit Fritzboxen kenne ich mich aber nicht aus welche Box welche Funktionen hat, die sind mir (entschuldigt) zu schlecht bzw ich bin nicht die Zielgruppe solcher Massen-Designgeräte die lieber hübsch aussehen statt ne sichtbare große Antenne (und damit guten/besseren Empfang...) zu haben..


----------



## Chinaquads (25. Dezember 2017)

Computerjul schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben nun ca 1 Woche unsere neue FritzBox 7590 und ich selber  nutze überwiegend das W-Lan. Trotz dessen dass der Router quasi am anderen Ende unserer Wohnung platziert ist und  das Zimmer mit Computer recht am Eingang hab ich trotzdem super WLAN im 5Ghz Band durch einen ASUS WLan Stick und bekomme laut Speedtest die ganzen 50.000Mbits. Aber irgendwie nicht immer. Manchmal plötzlich auch nur 3000Mbits. Sehr komisch. Im 2,4Ghz Band hingegen kommen laut Speedtest auch nur keine 50Mbits an sondern viel weniger. Obwohl ich vorher im mit dem alten Router mit dem alten Band auch meine 50Mbits empfangen hatte. 7390 glaube ich.
> 
> ...



Was für einen Asus Wlan Stick hast du genau ?

Ich hatte ne PCIE 5 Ghz Karte mit 1300 Mbit drin und bekam eine Verbindung von knapp 900 Mbit hin. PC stand 5m vom Router entfernt.

Du hast ne 50.000 Mbit Leitung ? Oder meinst du 50 Mbit ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

Na 50 GBit werdens kaum sein... 

Ich bekomme die 500 MBit meiner Leitung durch zwei Wände und 10m Entfernung voll rein (5 GHz) und noch ~350 MBit über 2,4 GHz (4x4 MU-MIMO).
Dafür musste aber ein sehr starker Router her (X8 8500) und eine sehr gute Antenne (AC88U) - mit ner 7000er Fritzkiste ging das nicht ansatzweise - wobei die auch locker über 50 MBit geschafft hatte.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Dezember 2017)

350MBit/s über 2.4GHz packt man aber auch nur, wenn man als Einsiedler irgendwo auf dem Dorf lebt. 
In etwas dichter besiedelten Gebieten hat man so viele andere WLANs (und dann sendet auf 2,4GHz noch viel Funkperipherie, Bluetooth usw. - lizenzfreies Band halt...) um sich rum, dass über 2,4GHz die Bandbreite extrem einbricht. 

Mit meiner FritzBox 6490 in Verbindung mit einem TP-Link Archer T4U gehen - aktuell - nur knapp über ~40MBit/s stabil über WLAN. Übers 5GHz-WLAN rauschen meine 200MBit/s problemlos durch... Klar würden die 50MBit/s in dem Fall reichen, das aktuell habe ich aber nicht umsonst betont, i.d.R. sind das nämlich weniger wie 30MBit/s. 

Sieht dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbiges Problem hatte ich auch mit dem Anbieterrouter. Über 5GHz gingen die damaligen 100MBit/s stabil, über 2,4GHz gingen nicht mal 30MBit/s stabil.


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Dezember 2017)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> 350MBit/s über 2.4GHz packt man aber auch nur, wenn man als Einsiedler irgendwo auf dem Dorf lebt.
> In etwas dichter besiedelten Gebieten hat man so viele andere WLANs (und dann sendet auf 2,4GHz noch viel Funkperipherie, Bluetooth usw. - lizenzfreies Band halt...) um sich rum, dass über 2,4GHz die Bandbreite extrem einbricht.



Ich hab hier mein 2,4er Band, das vom Nachbarn links und das vom Nachbarn rechts, Bluetoothgeräte haben wir auch und sogar ne Mikrowelle die so halb im Weg steht.
Alles kein Problem - man muss sich nur mit den Nachbarn auf die Bänder einigen dass man sich nicht im Weg ist.

Das 2,4er hab ich auch nur deswegen überhaupt aktiv dass der FireTV funktioniert - da der weit weg vom Router ist und das Signal durch 2 Wände, 2 Schränke und den Fernseher durchmuss geht das auf 5 GHz nicht - auf 2,4 ist das kein Thema und 30 MBit reichen dem ja locker.
Alle anderen Geräte hier (2 PCs, 1 Smartphone) nutzen 5 GHz.


Klar, wenn man wie du anscheinend zig Personen hat die wild rumfunken hat man ein Problem...


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vorsicht, das funktioniert nur, wenn der Router eine entsprechende Funktion hat und aktiv ist (SmartConnect oder ähnlich je nach Hersteller). Kann der Router das nicht oder ist die Funktion deaktiv funktioniert wenn mehrere Netze die gleiche SSID haben gar nichts mehr!
> 
> Was die "Aufteilung" angeht: Ja, die kann gleichmäßig verteilt werden (oder per QoS gesteuert werden wie mans haben will), aber nur dann wenn der Router auch die MU-MIMO-Technologie kann. Kann er das nicht kann immer nur EIN Client gleichzeitig in einem Band angesprochen werden (bzw. es wird in Sekundenbruchteilen zwischen Clients gewechselt), nicht mehrere gleichzeitig.
> 
> Eigentlich sollten alle modernen WLAN-Router das alles beherrschen, mit Fritzboxen kenne ich mich aber nicht aus welche Box welche Funktionen hat, die sind mir (entschuldigt) zu schlecht bzw ich bin nicht die Zielgruppe solcher Massen-Designgeräte die lieber hübsch aussehen statt ne sichtbare große Antenne (und damit guten/besseren Empfang...) zu haben..



Mein Fritzbox 6490 Cable sli ist jetzt nicht soo schlecht. Eine Box fürs Kabel, die andere als ap fürs wlan. Die Übertragungsrate schwankt zwar (laut Speedtest aber der ist leider nicht so aussagekräftig) aber wenn man etwas downloaden muss, kommen auch die vollen 440mbit an. Aber ich Stimme zu das der x8 die bessere Wahl ist. Könntest du noch einmal genauer sagen warum die Fritzbox schlecht ist? Eine einzige 6490 Cable versorgt ein Haus mit vollem Signal wenn diese im 1. Stock steht und das im 5ghz netz. Das 2,4ghz Netz schafft nur 214mbit, während das 5gjz Netz nicht begrenzt ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Könntest du noch einmal genauer sagen warum die Fritzbox schlecht ist?



Ganz simpel - ich hab hier ne (geliehene) Fritzbox 7490 gehabt, nen ASUS RT88 und nen Netgear X8.
Die Fritzbox schaffte es nicht annäernd die 500 MBit durch die Wand zu schieben, der ASUS konnte es zwar war aber nach 3 Tagen kaputt und der Netgear kanns und ist (noch) ganz.

Die Fritz ist deswegen nicht generell schlecht, sie war nur hier bedeutend weniger leistungsfähig (sowohl auf 2,4 als auch auf 5 GHz) als die anderen beiden bei ähnlicher Preisklasse.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ist der Netgear dieser? Netgear Nighthawk R8500-100PES X8 AC5300 Wireless: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   es gibt so viele mit so ähnlichen Namen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2017)

Ja, genau der.
Und die da im PC: Asus PCE-AC88 AC3100 Wi-Fi PCIe-Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Matusalem (28. Dezember 2017)

WLAN Probleme sind, meiner Meinung nach, sehr schwierig in einem Forum zu Diskutieren. Grund ist, dass es viele Faktoren gibt welche den Durchsatz eines WLAN bestimmen.

Dinge wie verschiedene Kanäle probieren, genauen Durchsatz brutto wie netto bestimmen, Empfangssignal ermitteln, Geräte nach Ihren technischen Spezifika und entsprechender Zusammenarbeit untersuchen und mehr gehören dazu. Doch wie all das und das dazugehörige Wissen mal eben in einem Thread vermitteln ?

Beiträge wie "bei mir funktioniert es Prima" sind nur bedingt hilfreich, da die Situation bei Dir individuell ist und in den blauen Dunst hinein neue Geräte zu kaufen, eher einem Glücksspiel ähnelt.

Von daher mein Rat, lese Dich in WLAN ein und analysiere Dein WLAN mit dem gewonnenen Wissen. Ich weiß dazu haben die wenigsten Lust, doch die Alternative ist eigentlich nur jemanden gegen Geld zu engagieren oder eben fröhlich zu probieren, was in Frust und unnötigen Geldausgaben enden kann.

Folgend ein Link, welcher Dir evtl. einen guten Einstieg in die WLAN Thematik bietet.

WLAN - wichtige Fakten zum selbst nachvollziehen


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja, genau der.
> Und die da im PC: Asus PCE-AC88 AC3100 Wi-Fi PCIe-Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Danke. Dann werde ich den Router mal weiterempfehlen und kaufen.
Ist die Bedienung/ Einrichtung verständlich und die Benutzeroberfläche übersichtlich?


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Dezember 2017)

Also die Standard-Einrichtung solcher High-End Router ist im Wesentlichen damit erledigt, dass man die Kabel reinsteckt wo sie hingehören, den Router anschaltet und 10 Minuten wartet. Die Geräte machen alle nötigen Einstellungen eigenständig.
Das einzige was man tun muss ist sich einloggen (192.168.1.1 im Browser eingeben und mit Login "admin" und PW "password" zugreifen) und dann seinen WLan-Netzen ggf. eigene Namen (SSIDs) verpassen und sein routerpasswort (zum einloggen) aus Sicherheitsgründen zu ändern. Das wars.

Alle weiteren Dinge (Bänderwahl, QoS, Kindersicherungen was weiß ich) kann man nach Wunsch einstellen wenn man Lust drauf hat. Ich habe in allen Routersetups alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe, so kryptisch kann die Bedienoberfläche also nicht sein 

Es gibt zu den genannten Geräten ja auch viele Tests im Netz, da siehst du wie die Oberflächen aussehen.


----------

